# SA last minute snapper



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Had been reading the regular SOO posts and getting pretty itchy to get out and try and do my bit for SA. A lot of celebrating :mrgreen: and family commitments kept me high and dry for the last month. Missed what looked a ripper fishing night weather wise on Friday night due to more family commitments :twisted: and was chomping at the bit to get out, eventually made the call Sunday morning that Sunday arvo looked the goods.
When i arrived Commandah was launching so was glad to have some good company. Got abit wet on the way out and things were pretty quite until the tide turned. Got a good hit and a nice run and managed to bag a nice 60+ fish whilst fishing into the wind in the outgoing tide (luckily manged to keep it of the anchor rope although there a few sketchy moments :lol: ). Had another blistering run not long after which peeled about 50 metres of line but ended up spitting the hook - pretty sure it was a ray as did not have the head shakes, managed tp stop it a couple of times before spat the hook :? Still a bit uncertain but convincing myself thas what it was.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Entry accepted! Nice fish


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Sometimes families just don't understand do they? Must be happy that you've managed to juggle all the commitments and put in a very nice entry as well. Good job  .


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Quality James - under pressure. Great catch


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done James 

Mate you should try to find some time in your schedule to go and have a celebratory drink :lol:

Steve


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a nice fish right there redmist. Go the Crow Eaters.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Zilch said:


> Mate you should try to find some time in your schedule to go and have a celebratory drink


Dont worry Steve i always find the time for that, Friday is looking good.



solatree said:


> Quality James - under pressure. Great catch


I guess your due to catch a break sooner or later Andy when your other passion is watching the crows and Aussie cricket.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice one at last minute. Well done


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent go SA.


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

heey lad this snap wasnt really a last minuite fish more prime time ahah but have a look this is as good as i could rip up...


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

nice fish - yak or boat?


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

that one was the yak but the boat has been home to some big snapper action


----------



## Pilch (May 26, 2013)

Good work 
Bait, HB or SP?
And SOO???


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Pilch said:


> Good work
> Bait, HB or SP?
> And SOO???


Back in April there was an informal "State of Origin" snapper competition. Unfortunately the snapper went a bit quiet that month here and Queensland beat us by about two fish.

Chris


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

Bait :/


----------

